
Personal data of a billion Indians sold online for £6, report claims - 0xmohit
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jan/04/india-national-id-database-data-leak-bought-online-aadhaar
======
mr_spothawk
If only snark were sufficient for encapsulating the degree to which this is
disgusting.

At least they've still got their cash.

~~~
hardlianotion
Cash paid probably reflected the effort needed to access the data

